# Home Home on the farm, where the does and bucks like to play



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Here is where my goats live:

Don't Maz a Lily look cute!









I want to cover the slide with gravel, just have not figured out how to do it yet.









Dixie always looks down on everyone


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

You need to come build something like that for me . . . talk about goatie heaven . . .


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Henry my rooster EE X RIR banty









My stallion Rocky and some of the chickens









What are you looking at?


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Sonrise Farm said:


> You need to come build something like that for me . . . talk about goatie heaven . . .


It was actually here when i bought the place. It had swings on one side and monkey bar on the other. So it must have been for kids. . . . and it still is 

My dogs from left to right
Remington Steele, Zoe, and Gracie


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I love that structure! That looks like a lot of fun for them! Love the pic of the rooster, funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool pics..........I to.......... like the play house.............


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh LOVE the little play ground! That is neat! I would love to build something like that for my goaties!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

That is REALLY cool !! Now I want one !!! hahaha !


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Maybe you can use the 'grip strips', that we use in bath tubs, on the slide. :shrug: 
Candy


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Candy said:


> Maybe you can use the 'grip strips', that we use in bath tubs, on the slide. :shrug:
> Candy


That is a really great idea!

And thank you everyone. I think they like their home.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

maybe roof cement and roofing...?
i have roof shingles, the black ones that are really rough on one side, on some of my goat's toys


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

The roofing would be neat too in that it will file down their hooves some too, makes 'em easier to trim!


----------

